#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  О влиянии пищи на духовность.

## Вао

Меня интересует такой вопрос. Почему характер принимаемой пищи влияет на духовность? 
Поясню свою мысль. Когда у человека происходит духовный рост, то у него возникает потребность перейти на прием более "легкой" пищи и уменьшается потребность в еде. И наоборот. Когда человек по тем или иным причинам садится на диету, то у него неожиданно происходит и мощный духовный подъем.  Чрезмерное обжорство это первый признак духовной деградации. У меня есть предположение, но хотелось бы услышать мнение других.

----------


## Kamla

> Почему характер принимаемой пищи влияет на духовность?


Если предположить,что дух = воздух,то лёгкость этого элемента говорит сама за себя.Если человек ничего не ест,или меньше,и легче чем обычно,то он просто сильнее взаимодействует с воздухом,а там и с эфиром.может поэтому?

----------

Gilave (11.01.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Меньше суетняка - меньше энергозатраты. Мозг поглощает львиную долю энергии. Мысли спокойны - экономия энергии.
Я еще стараюсь меньше есть потому что на сытый желудок голова тяжелая.

----------


## Вао

> Если предположить,что дух = воздух,то лёгкость этого элемента говорит сама за себя.Если человек ничего не ест,или меньше,и легче чем обычно,то он просто сильнее взаимодействует с воздухом,а там и с эфиром.может поэтому?


Ваше объяснение, пожалуй, уж очень даоское.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kamla

> Ваше объяснение, пожалуй, уж очень даоское.


Вао,мое объяснение скорее создано по логике букв иврита.РУах это ветер,а руханИ это духовный.Корни одни и те же,и явно есть связь воздуха и ветра :Big Grin:  
 К сожалению мои мысли уже очень далеко от ДАО,ну а сами-то Вы как думаете?

----------


## Вао

> Вао,мое объяснение скорее создано по логике букв иврита.РУах это ветер,а руханИ это духовный.Корни одни и те же,и явно есть связь воздуха и ветра


Как интересно. Может это совпадение букв не случайно? 
Я пожалуй про своё виденье завтра напишу, а то сегодня моё вдохновение куда то пропало.  :Frown:

----------


## Артем Абрамов

О еде и "возрастающей духовности" тут.

http://prilchel.livejournal.com/

Чур только не цепляться к воззрениям автора (помесь Дзогчена и Теософии). Кто не знает - ЖЖ читается снизу вверх, а не сверху вниз.

----------


## Вао

> О еде и "возрастающей духовности" тут.
> 
> http://prilchel.livejournal.com/
> 
> Чур только не цепляться к воззрениям автора (помесь Дзогчена и Теософии). Кто не знает - ЖЖ читается снизу вверх, а не сверху вниз.


Цепляться к воззрению автора абсолютно не хочется. Вызывает тревогу о возможных последствиях этого эксперимента на  здоровье   экспериментатора. Да и почему он не пишет уже целых три дня? Уж не помер ли ненароком?  :Confused:

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Не помер, не помер. намана всё. Экспериментатор это я и есть. Не помер и не помру. А если и соберусь помирать, то "чиста" по-Дзогченовски - осознанно. Постараюсь, по крайней мере...  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Не помер, не помер. намана всё. Экспериментатор это я и есть. Не помер и не помру. А если и соберусь помирать, то "чиста" по-Дзогченовски - осознанно. Постараюсь, по крайней мере...


Ага, понятно. И сколько ещё воздерживаться от пищи собираетесь?

----------


## Банзай

Пр слове "духовность" мне хочется громко кричать непечатное.

----------


## Kamla

> Пр слове "духовность" мне хочется громко кричать непечатное.


Банзай,а ведь буддизм это не нигилизм..

Или вы можете забыть о дзен?

----------


## Банзай

Ни одного слова в цель, Камала.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Когда у человека происходит духовный рост, то у него возникает потребность перейти на прием более "легкой" пищи и уменьшается потребность в еде.


Такая взаимозависимость тут действительно присутствует. В соседнем треде ещё поднят вопрос о том, давать ли детям мясо. Так вот, индийские брахманы уже много тысяч лет ни сами мясо не едят, ни детей своих им не кормят. И брахманам, и детям их от этого одно лишь благо!

----------


## Ersh

Что Вы подразумеваете под благом?

----------


## Gonzo

По-моему характер принимаемой пищи никак не влияет на духовность. Влияние может оказывать ( и оказывает ) количество пищи, набор пряностей и специй. Напитки влияют. Ну это понятно - химия. Переедание, жирная, копченая, с большим количеством перца ( крепкий удар по печени )... Всё это вызывает приток крови к желудку, потом и кишечнику, а "где чего прибавится одновременно же где-то и отнимется"  :Smilie:  Отнимается у мозга. Тянет на сон. От мышц - к покою. Ну и т.д. Это общеизвестно. Голодание вообще дает феноменальные результаты. По крайней мере у меня это так. Просто, какой-то  волшебный избыток сил с великолепным настроением и свежим мышлением. О духовности не скажу, не замечал. Всё, как всегда. Духовность или есть, или её нет.

Надо бы примеры привести...

Вот. 

Гитлер. Если я не ошибаюсь - вегетарианец. Махатма Ганди - вегетарианец. Столько можно вспомнить...

Может быть духовность возрастает ( убывает) с воспитанием? С наличием ( отсутствием ) принципов, знаний, с подавлением невежества, ростом разумности, а скорее всего, от совести много зависит. А правильное питание, такой же инструмент, как и правильное дыхание, например. Инструмент, его свойства, влияют на характер "хозяина", но никак не определяют поведение или "миросозерцание".

Потребность в пище, её состав и количество зависят, я думаю, прежде всего от характера деятельности человека. Один - тяжелее шариковой ручки ничего не поднимает, а другой...  :Smilie:  попробуйте снять-поставить пару колес у КАМАЗа, с разбортовкой. Это же совершенно другие нагрузки. Возьмем тяжелоатлета и художественную гимнасточку. И "он" и "она" физически нагружены, а насколько разное питание. Духовность? А получается, что никак не связано. Но может способствовать.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Что Вы подразумеваете под благом?


Как минимум отсутствие вреда - как для здоровья, так и для нравственного состояния (даже косвенное неучастие в причинении вреда живым существам).

----------


## Ersh

Отсутствие вреда для здоровья неустановимо. Или вернее говоря - спорно, так как одни специалисты говорят так, другие - диаметрально паротивоположное. Нравственное состояние в виде неучастия вреда всем живым существам - вещь во-первых имеющая смысл только в контексте определенных нравственных норм. К тому же вегетарианствующие брахманы создали ужасно безнравственную кастовую систему. Про вегетарианца-Гитлера уже пример притча во языцех.

----------


## куру хунг

Опять очередная попытка развести гнусных мясоедов на разговор. Как не надоело-то?

----------


## Gonzo

*куру хунг*, т.е. люди вынужденные питаться мясом и жиром в силу обстоятельств ( природных или иных ) "гнусные"?.. А животные-хищники? У Вас небольшой жизненный опыт, извините. Пожалуйста, вспомните обстоятельства, которые привели Будду к смерти. Что это было, если не Его подвиг? И насколько Ему нужно было быть... Стремиться - дОлжно, так наверно, да? А зарекаться, что никогда и ни за что, это, думается, от недостатка знаний о том, как Жизнь может "клиента"... хм... поставить в интересное положение. Упёртость в питании - удар по независимости, непривязанности. Т.е. крайность, т.е. "жажда чего-то".

Да, хочу подчеркнуть, я с Вами не спорю и не делаю Вам никаких замечаний. Ваш выбор и опыт, это - Ваш выбор и опыт. Просто, Вы очень резко выразились...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Да, разговор совершенно бессмысленен и непродуктивен.
У каждого свои практики, свой ум, своя совесть и своя карма.
Только в очередной раз замечу: Будда Шакьямуни достиг Просветления совсем не после употребления мяса. В животной пище нет совершенно никакой необходимости.

----------


## Аньезка

Если говорить о лёгкости пищи и её влиянии на практику, то, разумеется, мясо является "тяжёлой" пищей, трудноусваяемой и дольше выводится из организма. Не даром же многие мясоеды жалуются, что салатиками наесться не могут - чувствуют голод. А на лёгкий желудок действительно легче практиковать.

----------


## куру хунг

> *куру хунг*, т.е. люди вынужденные питаться мясом и жиром в силу обстоятельств ( природных или иных ) "гнусные"?.. А животные-хищники? У Вас небольшой жизненный опыт, извините. Пожалуйста, вспомните обстоятельства, которые привели Будду к смерти. Что это было, если не Его подвиг? И насколько Ему нужно было быть... Стремиться - дОлжно, так наверно, да? А зарекаться, что никогда и ни за что, это, думается, от недостатка знаний о том, как Жизнь может "клиента"... хм... поставить в интересное положение. Упёртость в питании - удар по независимости, непривязанности. Т.е. крайность, т.е. "жажда чего-то".
> 
> Да, хочу подчеркнуть, я с Вами не спорю и не делаю Вам никаких замечаний. Ваш выбор и опыт, это - Ваш выбор и опыт. Просто, Вы очень резко выразились...


 Батенька Вы не по адресу, всё это высказали. Очень рекомендую прежде чем отвечать на БФ кому-то, внимательно почитать как можно больше предыдуших сообщений участника(я поступаю именно так, иногда приходится целый день читать, что бы понять что из себя представляет собеседник), а потом уже отвечать. Так же если хотите что то сообщить об анкетных данных собеседника , было бы корректно самому заполнить свой профайл, у вас он фактически пустой. Возможно это и признак серьёзных реализаций, но я лично в это не верю, потому как люди с подобными реализациями не трещат на форумах в сети как мы с вами.
Ежеле чем опять обидел-звыняйтэ, как говорится "бананьев нэма".

----------


## Gonzo

Да? Это плохо, с моей стороны. Сожалею о своей невнимательности. Но я исходил из того, что человек не может где-то быть "одним", а где-то - "другим". Ваш пост в этом треде характеризует Вас. Или это кто-то другой написал? В любом случае, я надеюсь, моя позиция понятна. Я о тех, кто вынужден употреблять мясо.

Мой "профайл" пуст потому, что мне так нужно. Это моё право.
Я могу "отвечать" на Ваши посты по условиям форума. Я их не нарушаю. Если это не так, мне укажет на это модератор.

Извините, что объясняю Вам это.




> В животной пище нет совершенно никакой необходимости.


Михаил, я совершенно с Вами согласен. Никакой необходимости нет. Существуют молочные продукты. Их употребление решает все проблемы.

Возвращаясь к теме треда... Молочные продукты способствуют духовному росту, но не определяют этот рост или его отсутствие. Возьмем к примеру чай. он вызывает серьёзную привязанность к его употреблению, хотя никем не осуждается. Способствует ли употребление чая духовному росту? Как тут можно ответить определенно?! Это "так" и "не так" одновременно. Скорее всего "это" зависит от обстоятельств. Недостаток чая, для человека привыкшего его постоянно употреблять доставляет массу проблем. А польза чая - очевидна.

Думаю, что и с другими продуктами - аналогично.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил, я совершенно с Вами согласен. Никакой необходимости нет. Существуют молочные продукты. Их употребление решает все проблемы.


Вот именно. А для вегетарианцев, употребляющих только растительную пищу, необходимы бобовые и желательно употребление шапминьонов. Лёгкая же пища действительно способствует практике.

----------


## Kamla

А по теме :Wink:  

Духовность-все ещё обусловленное понятие,хоть и тонкое.Поэтому,имхо,на него-таки да,влияет очень много факторов,а так же и еда+вода.

Если обратиться к Таро,и рассмотреть корень руах(רוח),то первая буква(рейш)будет означать сильное вдохновение,вторая(вав)-испытания,эксперименты,абуква "хет" это уже сам "божий суд",или воздаяние за дела,за собственный выбор.
Прибавим ещё 3 буквы к корну РУаХ,и получим слова духовность на иврите:
רוחניות-руханиЮт
буква нун - "נ" следует за "хет",и говорит о двух полюсах природы,это взаимообмен,и взаимодополнение.однако может быть и разрушение.вообщем две волны.Это может означать и внутреннюю силу Кундалини.
י-(йод) означает созидание,устойчивый ритм,но так же и взлёты с падениями,и сам процес.
и финальная "ת" рассказывает о наивысшей реализации,о том,что без границ,символизирует само ДАО.
вот такая вот тема.

----------


## Артем Абрамов

> Ага, понятно. И сколько ещё воздерживаться от пищи собираетесь?


До конца.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> До конца.


Внимание всем: срочно узнать адрес Артема! Вызываем скорую помощь! :EEK!:

----------


## PampKin Head

> А по теме 
> 
> Духовность-все ещё обусловленное понятие,хоть и тонкое.Поэтому,имхо,на него-таки да,влияет очень много факторов,а так же и еда+вода.
> 
> Если обратиться к Таро,и рассмотреть корень руах(רוח),то первая буква(рейш)будет означать сильное вдохновение,вторая(вав)-испытания,эксперименты,абуква "хет" это уже сам "божий суд",или воздаяние за дела,за собственный выбор.
> Прибавим ещё 3 буквы к корну РУаХ,и получим слова духовность на иврите:
> רוחניות-руханиЮт
> буква нун - "נ" следует за "хет",и говорит о двух полюсах природы,это взаимообмен,и взаимодополнение.однако может быть и разрушение.вообщем две волны.Это может означать и внутреннюю силу Кундалини.
> י-(йод) означает созидание,устойчивый ритм,но так же и взлёты с падениями,и сам процес.
> ...


дайте два!!!

а как там с сифиротами?

----------


## Echo

> До конца.


Мне вот любопытно, а что в таком случае с желудком происходит? Он чего отваливается?  :Smilie:  
Медики есть на форуме? Проясните!

----------


## kirava

> Мне вот любопытно, а что в таком случае с желудком происходит? Он чего отваливается?  
> Медики есть на форуме? Проясните!



По ТВ отностильно недавно была передача про девушку, которая тоже практически ничего не ела где то год что ли, чтобы форму держать или ещё что. Потом был новый год или какой то праздник и она решила себя побалывать и совсем чуть-чуть по больше поеха. Заболела сразу, легла в больницу, пришлось вырезать желудок и она долго не прожила после этого. Врачи сказали, что организм просто приспособился к таким условиям питания, но потом не успел перенастроится обратно...

----------


## Echo

Жуть какая...
Но девушка, вроде как просто мало питалась.  Тут более менее понятно, желудок сократился, после чего произошла "передозировка" и он не выдержал.
А когда совсем ничего не едят...

----------


## Вао

Так вот. Пишу свою точку зрения. Если вспомним пирамиду потребностей, то мы увидим, что потребность в еде это базовая потребность человека напрямую связанная с инстинктом самосохранения. То есть пищевой инстинкт затрагивает очень глубокую базовую сущность человека.  Чем сильней привязанность к сансаре, тем больше потребность в количестве еды в её изысканности и желательно, чтобы было больше мясного и высококалорийного. А чем меньше привязанность к сансаре, тем меньше привязанность к еде. 
Про физиологический аспект даже говорить не буду (меняется химический состав крови и энергетика организма.)

----------


## Kamla

> До конца.


Артём,а до какого-такого конца? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Вы собираетесь продолжать жить в миру,и ходить на работу,и тд,но не есть совсем? Скажите пожалуйста,какой в этом смысл? Кроме денежной экономии? Я когда ничего совсем не ем,то у меня пропадает желание заниматься мирскими вещами.Да и ем я собственно только из-за них.И меня всегда сильно удивляло в этом вот что.Но может быть Вы мне это и объясните.Зачем переходить на питание другой энергией,но продолжать жить по тем же законам города,и мира,что и прежде? Неужели в более очищеном состоянии не хочется поскорее покинуть это мрачное забетонированное место,с нечистым воздухом? Не есть это очень здорово,приятно,легко,и тд,но если вы потом начнёте возвращаться к обычной жизни,не жалко ли вам терять чистоту? Я тут подумала,и мне кажется,что еда это именно проводник в мир животных.Однако какой смысл жить в мире животных,но питаться иначе? Если вы долго не едите,то ваши энергии очищаются,и вам будет очень трудно после ходить по улицам,и воспринимать другие вибрации.Вообщем будьте плиз осторожны,и выходите,если конечно задумаете,из голодовки нормально,попейте соков,и разведёного молока неско дней,очень много людей изуродовали себя выходями из таких постов.Вообщем берегите себя.

----------


## Kamla

> дайте два!!!
> 
> что это ?
> 
> а как там с сифиротами?


а при чём тут сифирот?

----------


## Вао

В людей, которые ничего ни едят и питаются лишь солнечными лучами. Я не верю, но то что духовно реализовавшие люди едят очень мало. Это факт. И не потому, что они себя сами ограничивают, просто потребность в еде сама уменьшается.

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Друзья, все мы знаем термин "прана". Ещё, как вариант - "ци". Опыт показывает, что наряду с питанием грубой физической пищей, наш организм получает и утилизирует прану в нужных ему количествах. Тело, это как многотопливный двигатель (если кто знает) - зальёшь солярки (грубая пища - мясо, рыба, птица, животные жиры) - будет работать грубо, сильно вибрировать. Зальёшь высокооктанового топлива (прана, фрукты, ягоды) - возрастут обороты,  работа станет мягкой и плавной. Питание праной - питание БЕЗ промежуточных энергозатрат, и без тягостного процесса производства кала. Кишечник (продолжая автомобильные аналогии) похож по принципу работы на "стартёр-генератор" (раньше были популярны такие штуковины, использовались в маленьких машинах с дефицитом подкапотного пространства) Может энергию И вырабатывать (режим генератора - режим праноеда) И поглощать (режим стартёра - режим ПИЩЕеда). Одним словом, кишечник - это лаборатория. Она может и разлагать элементы из более грубого в менее тонкое (потребное телу - витамины и микроэлементы), и производить - из тонкого (Прана) в те же самые витамины и микроэлементы. Хотя, конечно, ортодорксальная медицина отказала бы мне в существовании...  :Smilie: )

Однажды я понял, что использую энергию нерационально (переваривание пищи - очень энергоёмкий процесс), и отказался от пищи не потому что денег жалко или сиддхи мечтаю заиметь, а потому что это ЕСТЕСТВЕННО! И это СВОБОДА. А таскать мешки с едой и набивать холодильник, становясь его рабом - это несвобода.

так или иначе - процесс в самом разгаре. Я живой и здоровый. работаю и живу нормальной жизнью. А что про "вибрации", так я и раньше ощущал отчуждённость от "грубого" мира... А что поделаешь? Другого-то у нас нет...

----------


## Ондрий

хм... даже Будда кушал... за что и был вначале порицаем первыми учениками.

Не еда влияет на ум создавая для него проблемы, а ум сам доблестно содает себе проблемы, заморачиваясь на теме есть/не-есть.

Короче, каждый сам себе злой Буратино (С)

----------


## Тала

> По ТВ отностильно недавно была передача про девушку, которая тоже практически ничего не ела где то год что ли, чтобы форму держать или ещё что. Потом был новый год или какой то праздник и она решила себя побалывать и совсем чуть-чуть по больше поеха. Заболела сразу, легла в больницу, пришлось вырезать желудок и она долго не прожила после этого. Врачи сказали, что организм просто приспособился к таким условиям питания, но потом не успел перенастроится обратно...


Это да, когда привыкаешь питаься мало, пища потом трудно усваивается. Мой обычный рацион несколько фруктов днем и тарелка зеленого салата ближе к вечеру, могу не есть и не пить вообще день-два при полном сохранении энергичности. Когда не праздники приходится поесть чего-то вареного или печеного, оно потом стоит в животе и совершенно не хочет усваиваться. Поэтому делаю иногда организму встряски, не давая ему привыкать к одному типу питания, т.к. жизнь забрасывает в разные места и приходится под них подстраиваться. Поэтому стараюсь себя от вареной пищи не отучиватьть. А вообще организм работает на разных уровнях и под них подстраивает свои ферментативные системы. Хотя наиболее для организма естественно питание сырой пищей - оно требует наименьшие энергозатраты на переваривание и усвоение пищи

----------


## Тала

> Такая взаимозависимость тут действительно присутствует. В соседнем треде ещё поднят вопрос о том, давать ли детям мясо. Так вот, индийские брахманы уже много тысяч лет ни сами мясо не едят, ни детей своих им не кормят. И брахманам, и детям их от этого одно лишь благо!


У меня ребенку (мальчику) девять, он никогда в жизни не ел ни мяса, ни рыбы. Развивается нормально, практически не болеет. Растительная пища - видовое питание человека, так что не вижу проблем в отсутствии мяса в питании детей.

----------


## Тала

> В людей, которые ничего ни едят и питаются лишь солнечными лучами. Я не верю, но то что духовно реализовавшие люди едят очень мало. Это факт. И не потому, что они себя сами ограничивают, просто потребность в еде сама уменьшается.


Совершенно с Вами согласна, тоже не верю в то, что человек может совсем не есть. Но обходиться без пищи до 3-х месяцев - вполне. А еще меня очень вдохновляет пример одного монаха (не помню точно из какого монастыря, но традиция тхеравада, показывали по ОРТ), котороый вот уже 50 лет ест одни апельсины. Надеюсь и со мной когда-то такое случится

----------


## Ондрий

> У меня ребенку (мальчику) девять, он никогда в жизни не ел ни мяса, ни рыбы. Развивается нормально, практически не болеет. Растительная пища - видовое питание человека, так что не вижу проблем в отсутствии мяса в питании детей.


А школьные обеды? С собой даете?

----------


## Вао

> Друзья, все мы знаем термин "прана". Ещё, как вариант - "ци". Опыт показывает, что наряду с питанием грубой физической пищей, наш организм получает и утилизирует прану в нужных ему количествах. Тело, это как многотопливный двигатель (если кто знает) - зальёшь солярки (грубая пища - мясо, рыба, птица, животные жиры) - будет работать грубо, сильно вибрировать. Зальёшь высокооктанового топлива (прана, фрукты, ягоды) - возрастут обороты,  работа станет мягкой и плавной.


То, что наше тело подобно многотопливному двигателю согласен.  Но вся фишка не в физическом аспекте, а в том, что характер потребления пищи напрямую влияет на ум и духовность. Правда вегетарианец Гитлер выбивается из этой теории.  :Mad:  Хотя можно предположить, что у него была настолько плохая карма, которая реализовалась в неизлечимую форму шизофрении. И ему даже вегетарианство не помогло.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

Или теория притянута за уши... Эдак монголы могли претендовать быть лишь скотом в человеческой форме, а вегетарианцы-индусы - Божествами на Земле.

Если бы от этого кардинально что то зависило, то во всех серьезных темах питалово стояло бы во главе угла. А это не так.

Сочувствую кришнаитом, методы освобождения которых обусловлены потребелением риса, овощей и пряностей...

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Я совершенно не согласен, в особенности в части про вегетарианство.

А скажите Будда был вегетарианцем? Если бы ему поднесли мясноую пищю он что, с отвращением отшвырнул бы её? Тогда он не был бы Буддой.
Духовность не состоит в таких вещах (фишках) как вегетарианство. Всё это у вас в голове.
Есть столько вегетарианцев полных z-ev и столько мясоедов настоящих бодхисатв. 
Это моё мнение.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Тала... вообще то это подходит под уголовную статью.

Вы обязанны кормить ребёнка мясом что бы ребенок нормально развивался... есть специальные медицинские нормативы которые защищенны УПК, если не будете давать ребенку мяса он не дополучит важных аминокислот необходимых для нормального развития, что в дальнейшем, уже во взрослой жизни тяжело скажеться на его здоровье. А это уже умышленное причинение вреда здоровью.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Недавно целую секту в тюрьму посадили за то, что они не давали детям мясной пищи.

Вегетарианство должно быть осознанным, добровольным... по достижении совершеннолетия - не ранее.

----------


## Аньезка

> Недавно целую секту в тюрьму посадили за то, что они не давали детям мясной пищи.
> 
> Вегетарианство должно быть осознанным, добровольным... по достижении совершеннолетия - не ранее.


А может, это мясоедство должно быть осознанным, добровольным... по достижении совершеннолетия - не ранее??

Я, например, в 9 лет, когда узнала, чем меня кормили родители (читай "мясом"), очень на них разозлилась... за то, что меня все это время кормили трупьём и не объясняли, что это такое.

----------


## Вао

> Я совершенно не согласен, в особенности в части про вегетарианство.
> 
> А скажите Будда был вегетарианцем? Если бы ему поднесли мясноую пищю он что, с отвращением отшвырнул бы её? Тогда он не был бы Буддой.


Зная как непопулярно в Индии потребление мяса, то смею предположить, что Будда или вообще не ел мяса, или употреблял его крайне редко.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Вао

И вообще то тема не про вегетарианство и не про моральную дилемму о том можно ли питаться мясом убитых животных. А про взаимосвязь духовности и характера питания.  Это взаимосвязь действует, как в одну, так и в другую сторону.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Зная как непопулярно в Индии потребление мяса, то смею предположить, что Будда или вообще не ел мяса, или употреблял его крайне редко.


Не стоит идеализировать Индию... Нормально там с употреблением мяса. 

А Будда Шакьямуни мясо ел и монахам выдал правила, по которым они могут определить, могут они есть данное мясо или нет...




> А про взаимосвязь духовности и характера питания


Как говорил в других тредах, лично встречал очень духовных людей и продвинутых практиков, которые едят мясо... И не надо лохматить бабушку!!!

----------


## Kamla

> Сочувствую кришнаитом, методы освобождения которых обусловлены потребелением риса, овощей и пряностей..


а многие индуисты,в том числе и кришнаиты, к освобождению и не стремятся.это не цель их учения.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А Будда Шакьямуни мясо ел и монахам выдал правила, по которым они могут определить, могут они есть данное мясо или нет...


Для кого ел, а для кого и не ел. Кому выдал, а для кого и не выдал.




> " Буддизм учит нас, что каждое живое существо было когда-то нашей матерью, отцом, мужем, женой, сестрой, братом, сыном или дочерью в череде непрекращающихся восхождений и нисхождений по лестнице причинно-следственных связей через бессчётное число перевоплощений. Стало быть нет ни единого существа, не исключая и обитателей животного мира, чьё родство с нами не состоялось хотя бы однажды. Как тогда может тот, кто по идее должен относиться ко всем живым существам, как к самому себе, поедать плоть тех, кто имеет с ним одну сущность, одну природу, не занимаясь при этом особой формой каннибализма? Можно также посмотреть на этот вопрос и под другим углом: поскольку потенциал нашей Природы Будды безграничен, тот, кто сегодня является коровой, вполне может в будущем переродиться человеком и в этом состоянии осознать присущее ему совершенство — т.е. стать Буддой17. Таким образом, мы имеем фундаментальное буддийское учение о том, что все формы жизни, человеческая или любая иная — неприкосновенны. Конечно, не следует это трактовать как призыв к тому, чтобы относиться к людям как к скоту, а коров держать за людей — ведь вполне очевидно, что каждый имеет свои способности и свои специфические нужды. Это, скорее, призыв к тому, чтобы построить общество справедливости, в котором права братьев наших меньших не будут игнорироваться и попираться.
> 
> Когда иудо-христианские религии, от избыточного соблазна самообожествления, возвели человека в статус ”венца творения”, остался лишь шаг до того, чтобы наделить его правом вершить вопросы жизни и смерти в отношении животных.
> 
> Библия гласит:
> 
> ”...И сказал Бог: сотворим человека по образу Нашему, по подобию Нашему; и да владычествует он над рыбами морскими, и над птицами небесными, и над скотом, и над всею землёю, и над всеми гадами, пресмыкающимися по земле...”
> 
> (Бытие 1.26 — Прим. пер.)
> ...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Для кого ел, а для кого и не ел. Кому выдал, а для кого и не выдал.


Базаров нет... Для вас Он не ел. Он для себя ел. )))

Хотя... сейчас расскажут про новые методики анализа текстов и документы. Про то, что Будда был женщиной. И боролся за права афроамериканцев, женщин и гомосексуалистов. 

В добрый путь!

Даже не буду искать сутру о Девадатте и расколе Сангхи... Где Девадатта настаивал на вводе вегетарианства в Сангхе и Будда его отшил. Вам же это не надо! Вы телеги гоните только о том, что считаете нужным... Жалкие воры молока у телят!!! )))

----------


## Аньезка

http://novosti.su/novosti/zhivotnye/...rianstvo.shtml

----------


## Аньезка

> Даже не буду искать сутру о Девадатте и расколе Сангхи... Где Девадатта настаивал на вводе вегетарианства в Сангхе и Будда его отшил. Вам же это не надо! Вы телеги гоните только о том, что считаете нужным... Жалкие воры молока у телят!!! )))



А ты поищи! А то с одной стороны - цитаты из источников, а с другой - сплошные эмоции омрачённого ума.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Базаров нет... Для вас Он не ел. Он для себя ел. )))
> 
> Хотя... сейчас расскажут про новые методики анализа текстов и документы. Про то, что Будда был женщиной. И боролся за права афроамериканцев, женщин и гомосексуалистов. 
> 
> В добрый путь!
> 
> Даже не буду искать сутру о Девадатте и расколе Сангхи... Где Девадатта настаивал на вводе вегетарианства в Сангхе и Будда его отшил. Вам же это не надо! Вы телеги гоните только о том, что считаете нужным... Жалкие воры молока у телят!!! )))


Ну что ж... Ещё раз:

*Ланкаватара-Сутра, Сурангама-Сутра, Махапаринирвана-Сутра и Брахмаджала-Сутра в один голос, прямо осуждают употребление мяса. Рассмотрим эти отрывки из Ланкаватара-Сутры, в которой целая глава посвящена недопустимости мясоедения:

”Во имя идеалов добра и чистоты, Бодхисаттве надлежит воздерживаться от употребления в пищу умерщвленной плоти, рождённой от семени, крови и тому подобного. Во избежание устрашения животных и внушения им ужаса, Бодхисаттва, добивающийся обретения сострадания, да не вкушает плоти живых существ...

Неверно то, что мясо годится в пищу, коль скоро животное не было убито вами самостоятельно, по вашему приказу либо намеренно не предназначалось вам... запомните, в будущем могут придти те..., кто под влиянием своей привязанности к мясу, будут выстраивать разнообразные хитроумные аргументы в оправдание мясоедения...

Как бы то ни было... употребление мяса в любом виде, любым способом, в любом месте однозначно и навсегда запрещено... Мясо же употреблять я никому не дозволял, не дозволяю и не буду дозволять впредь...”.

Или эти строки из Сурангама-Сутры:

”Цель практик Дхьяны и попыток достижения Самадхи состоит в том, чтобы избежать страданий жизни, но ища избавления от страданий для себя, как можем мы продолжать причинять его другим? До тех пор, пока вы не научитесь контролировать свой ум до такой степени, что самоя мысль о жестокости или убийстве будет вам противна, не избежать вам оков бытия... После моей Паринирваны, в последнюю Кальпу, всевозможные демоны будут являться повсюду, обманывая людей и внушая им, что они могут продолжать питаться плотью и достигнуть при этом Просветления... Как может Бхикшу, желающий стать освободителем всех прочих, сам жить за счёт крови и плоти других живых существ?”

Махапаринирвана-Сутра (версия Махаяны) гласит: ”Употребление мяса в пищу уничтожает зерно великого сострадания”.*

----------


## Вао

> Базаров нет... Для вас Он не ел. Он для себя ел. )))
> 
> Хотя... сейчас расскажут про новые методики анализа текстов и документы. Про то, что Будда был женщиной. И боролся за права афроамериканцев, женщин и гомосексуалистов. 
> 
> В добрый путь!
> 
> Даже не буду искать сутру о Девадатте и расколе Сангхи... Где Девадатта настаивал на вводе вегетарианства в Сангхе и Будда его отшил. Вам же это не надо! Вы телеги гоните только о том, что считаете нужным... Жалкие воры молока у телят!!! )))


Зачем же передёргивать. Мы же не говорим о достижении просветления при помощи наркотиков или пива. И никто не отказывает мясоедам в Дхарме. Я сам употребляю мясо, но стараюсь уменьшить его количество, а реакция отдельных мясоедов мне непонятна. Такое впечатление, что отбирают любимый наркотик.  :Embarrassment: 
И речь не идет о достижении состояния Будды только при помощи вегетарианства.

----------


## PampKin Head

Дигха Никая 9
Поттхапада сутта

http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn09.htm




> ...
> Как же, Поттхапада, монах предан нравственности.
> ...
> Он избегает наносить вред семенам и растениям всех видов.
> ...
> В то время, как некоторые почтенные отшельники и брахманы, поедая пищу, поданную верующими, пребывают в склонности наносить подобным образом вред семенам и растениям всех видов, а именно: плодящимся от корня, плодящимся от ветки, плодящимся от коленца, плодящимся от верхушки и, в-пятых, плодящихся от семени – он избегает наносить подобным образом вред семенам и растениям. Это и есть часть его нравственности.
> ...


По Девадатте  выложим по приезду в Морькву.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> А еще меня очень вдохновляет пример одного монаха (не помню точно из какого монастыря, но традиция тхеравада, показывали по ОРТ), который вот уже 50 лет ест одни апельсины. *Надеюсь и со мной когда-то такое случится*


Какая замечательная цель! Какая похвальная мотивация! Успехов Вам в нелёгком продвижении к апельсиновой диете!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

Просто цитрусовая Нирвана!!!

Да подайте хоть раз монаху что-то, а не апельсины!!! Сколько можно издеваться над бхикшу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Кста, правда. Дедушка прожил -дцать лет в джунглях, питаясь одними апельсинами. Я тоже видел этот фильм о Таиланде.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Дигха Никая 9
> Поттхапада сутта
> 
> http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/dn09.htm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Вот именно, даже "...избегает наносить вред семенам и растениям", не говоря уже о животных. А история про попытку реформирования Сангхи радикалом и аскетом Девадаттой прекрасно известна, можно и не выкладывать. Палийский канон не столь категоричен в вопросах питания, как некоторые махаянские Сутры. Тантры - это вообще отдельный вопрос. Поэтому и не следует пафосно и однозначно утверждать, что ел Будда и что не ел, что рекомендовал и не рекомендовал.

 Пассаж про УК особенно впечатлил... Скоро наступит диктатура млеччхов на БФ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

----------


## Тала

> А школьные обеды? С собой даете?


В школе я договорилась в столовой, ему дают двойную порцию каши за те же деньги.

----------


## Тала

> Тала... вообще то это подходит под уголовную статью.
> 
> Вы обязанны кормить ребёнка мясом что бы ребенок нормально развивался... есть специальные медицинские нормативы которые защищенны УПК, если не будете давать ребенку мяса он не дополучит важных аминокислот необходимых для нормального развития, что в дальнейшем, уже во взрослой жизни тяжело скажеться на его здоровье. А это уже умышленное причинение вреда здоровью.


Ни под какую статью это не подходит. Вы преувеличиваете. Ребенок абсолютно здоров и опережает своих сверстников в классе в том числе и по физическим показателям. Все аминокислоты есть в растительной пище, в том числе и незаменимые. К тому же он пьет молоко. Во время раннего детства Никиты я с удивлением смотрела, как у знакомых постоянно болеют дети, для меня это выглядело странно.  У нас до 3 лет вообще ни разу не было ни темперетуры, ни насморка. Кроме того, некоторые аминокислоты синтезируются микрофлорой кишечника, если она здорова. Я знакома с основами здорового питания, и любую болячку свою или чужую могу вылечить только путем коррекции питания и дыхания, начиная от язвы и заканчивая раком. И не надо меня пугать проблемами. когда они приходят, я их решаю.

----------


## PampKin Head

Вспомним, что махаянские сутры и их происхождение тоже дискутируемый вопрос. 

А что в тантре с мясом? Только не надо пугать человечиной и собачатиной...

...не говоря о животных... -  это что? Почему Будда не ввел вегетарианство в Сангхе? Значит ездить в повозках нельзя, рубить деревья нельзя, денег не касаться, бутеры складывать определенным образом, а с вегетарианством - непонятка какая то! Ищите дальше! 

Кста можно сделать новый перевод какой-нибуть Ланкаватары. Дописать ее. В соответствии с пониманием и реалиями. А то как не соответствует вдруг принципам демократии и попирает права меньшинств?!!!

----------


## Тала

> Вегетарианство должно быть осознанным, добровольным... по достижении совершеннолетия - не ранее.


Вегетарианская пища является видовым питанием человека. Напомню, человек - обезьяна по своей сути. Поэтому когда ребенок родился, я сделала выбор за него, подразумевая, что со временем он сделает сознательный выбор. Я бы приняла любой его выбор. Он его сделал в 3 года: он увидел, что дедушка ест мясо, и спросил меня, почему он не ест мяса, ведь дедушка говорит, что оно вкусное. Я ответила, что может для кого-то мясо и вкусное, но мясо - это на самом деле не просто мясо, а кусок убитой коровки. И спросила, хочет ли он есть мертвую корову, которая страдала, когда ее убивали. Он ответил, что нет, он этого никогда не сделает. И сейчас его вегетарианство тем более осознанно. Я его как-то спросила, если бы у него был выбор:есть мясо или умереть, он сказал, что предпочел бы умереть. Он не хочет, чтобы его жизнь продолжалась в результате чьей-то смерти.

----------


## Тала

> Меня интересует такой вопрос. Почему характер принимаемой пищи влияет на духовность? 
> Поясню свою мысль. Когда у человека происходит духовный рост, то у него возникает потребность перейти на прием более "легкой" пищи и уменьшается потребность в еде. И наоборот. Когда человек по тем или иным причинам садится на диету, то у него неожиданно происходит и мощный духовный подъем.  Чрезмерное обжорство это первый признак духовной деградации. У меня есть предположение, но хотелось бы услышать мнение других.


Для меня ответ на этот вопрос выглядит примерно таким образом. Весь мир состоит из энергий:более тонких и менее тонких. Сознательно изменяя энергетику своего организма через пищу, дыхание и другие практики мы приводим энергетику нашего оганизма в резонанс с более тонкими энергиями и становимся способными их воспринимать.

----------


## PampKin Head

> И сейчас его вегетарианство тем более осознанно. Я его как-то спросила, если бы у него был выбор:есть мясо или умереть, он сказал, что предпочел бы умереть. Он не хочет, чтобы его жизнь продолжалась в результате чьей-то смерти.


какой пафос!!!

покажите ему колорадских жуков на полях, которых жгут в банках с бензином... отравленную песцидами рыбу... разрубленных плугом\лопатой червей... и много чего еще...

а потом укажите на картофель с этого поля по осени...

P.S. И это не одна коровка, а тысячи воспринимающих существ...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Вспомним, что махаянские сутры и их происхождение тоже дискутиркемый вопрос.


Если мы начнём сопоставлять палийскую Типитаку и фрагменты санскритской Трипитаки (в том числе и хронологически) и сравнивать их с тибетским и китайским канонами, то далеко зайдём... Суть в том, что как тхеравадинские сутты, так и махаянские сутры священны для сотен миллионов буддистов. Относительно вопросов питания там есть расхождения. Поэтому я и говорю: не надо ссылаться на одни тексты и отрицать другие. Каждый волен следовать своей буддийской традиции. Никто ведь не навязывает всем буддистам вегетарианство. И с другой стороны, не следует категорично утверждать, что Будда Шакьямуни ел мясо (и тем более умер от мяса), потрясая при этом Уголовным кодексом. :Smilie:   Кроме того, Просветления он достиг вообще без мясной пищи, в чём солидарны все буддийские традиции. 




> Кста можно сделать новый перевод какой-нибуть Ланкаватары. Дописать ее. В соответствии с пониманием и реалии. А то как не соответсвует вдруг принцимап демократии и попирает права меньшинств?!!!


Ко всяческим меньшинствам и прочим "демократам" этот вопрос не имеет никакого отношения. Никаких новых переводов не требуется, достаточно вполне традиционных:




> Buddha established the principle of "ahimsa", non-violence, and vegetarianism as fundamental steps on the path of self-awareness. In the "Lankavatara-sutra" he states thus: "To avoid terror to living beings, let the disciple refrain from eating meat ... the food of the wise is that which is consumed by the "sadhus" [holy men]; it does not consist of meat. ... There may be some foolish people in the future who will say that I permitted meat-eating and that I partook of meat myself, but ... meat-eating I have not permitted to anyone, I do not permit, I will not permit meat-eating in any form, in any manner and in any place; it is unconditionally prohibited for all."

----------


## PampKin Head

Английский бы выучил только за то, что им разговаривал Будда!!!

А Будда в поисках Пробуждения еще и какахи ел, пил только мочу временами... Не желаете прикрутить это в ваш вегетарианский концепт?

Где и как Он достиг Пробуждения - версии разнятся... Если брать основную, то он ел *одно зернышко в год* и одну каплю в год!!! 

Корректируйте количество пищи!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Весь мир состоит из энергий:более тонких и менее тонких.


А природа у них одна...  :Embarrassment:  Напоминаю...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Английский бы выучил только за то, что им разговаривал Будда!!!


Можете читать оригинал, можете читать перевод Д. Т. Судзуки...
Надеюсь, Вы не относите Судзуки к воинствующим вегам и поборникам прав всяческих меньшинств?! Поменьше категоричности, ПампКин! :Wink:  




> А Будда в поисках Пробуждения еще и какахи ел, пил только мочу временами... Не желаете прикрутить это в ваш вегетарианский концепт?


Даже каждый неофит знает, что сие происходило в период аскетических практик, отказ от коих совсем не означает перехода на трупоедство.




> Где и как Он достиг Пробуждения - версии разнятся... Если брать основную, то он ел *одно зернышко в год* и одну каплю в год!!!


Вот именно. Заметьте, не косточку мяса в год и не каплю вина в оный же срок. :Wink:  




> Корректируйте количество пищи!


И культивируйте сострадание к живым существам!

----------


## PampKin Head

> И культивируйте сострадание к живым существам!


http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...0&postcount=69

Так зерно привело его к Пробуждению, а не какахи!!! Буду иметь в виду...\
А может все же какахи? Так сказать, заложили фундамент, на который улеглось зерно... А может без них никак, без каках то? Может и Будд теперь нет, потому что упущены предварительные практики капрофагии? Может вот в чем Грааль то святой?!

Да я просто код Шакьев раскрыл!!!!

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> http://buddhist.ru/board/showpost.ph...0&postcount=69


Тхеравадинские монахи ничего подобного не делают.




> Так зерно привело его к Пробуждению, а не какахи!!! Буду иметь в виду...\
> А может все же какахи? Так сказать, заложили фундамент, на который улеглось зерно... А может без них никак, без каках то? Может и Будд теперь нет, потому что упущены предварительные практики капрофагии? Может вот в чем Грааль то святой?!


Уж лучше такие предварительные практики, нежели трупоедское чревоугодие, прикрываемое ссылками на короткий путь (много теперь у нас таких любителей, чтоб сразу и без проблем в Просветлённые...).




> Да я просто код Шакьев раскрыл!!!!


Да Вы просто гений! :Smilie:  
А я ещё вот что заметил: для некоторых крутых тантриков Сутры являются пустым звуком и пустым местом...

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Шо, опять?  :EEK!:  
(с) "Жил-был пёс"

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Шо, опять?  
> (с) "Жил-был пёс"


А кто тут с Уголовным кодексом наперевес выступал?!
И кто тут начал Будду Шакьямуни в млеччхи записывать?! :Wink:

----------


## куру хунг

Во-во, мыло-мочало, начинай сначала, ... ой держите меня восьмеро. :Big Grin:  

 :EEK!:  Трупоеды-будьте бдителны, не ведитесь вы на эти разводки, поедим лучше мясца, и сделаем подношение.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Во-во, мыло-мочало, начинай сначала, ... ой держите меня восьмеро.


Будем держать виртуально. :Smilie:  




> Трупоеды-будьте бдителны, не ведитесь вы на эти разводки, поедим лучше мясца, и сделаем подношение.


Кушайте и подносите, но только без агитпропа!

----------


## Ондрий

> Шо, опять?  
> (с) "Жил-был пёс"


(хрипло)
- Работа такая 
(с) "Жил-был пёс"
 :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Наша служба и опасна, и трудна... (с)
Куда уж нам с брахманами и Ланкаватара сутрой супротив доблестной и всемогущей медицины с уголовными кодексами... :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

результатами совсем обделена... (с)

----------


## куру хунг

> Кушайте и подносите, но только без агитпропа!


 То есть Вы(веги), априори считаете, что агитпропом, только вам позволительно заниматься? С чего бы это? Иль опять зададимся вопросом: Кто первым начал?Только не спешите, отвечать , что мы первые начали. Это уже было в "предыдущих прениях по данному вопросу". Напомню один эпизод из тех прений.(вольный пересказ)
Сергей Ракитин:Ну,Михаил, посмотрите, кто первый начал?  
Михаил Шебунин:Как, кто?Ну скажите Сергей, кто же первый начал. Тала сделала сообщение, а куру хунг ответил ей в привычной манере.
Сергей Ракитин:Я скажу Михаил, но вы сильно удивитесь(кто первый начал):d :d :d

P.s. Толи опрос уже организовать:Как Вы относитесь к пропаганде на БФ вегетарианства, как необходимого условия следования по буддистскому пути.
И на основании его подать прошение модераториалу, о внесении в правила БФ, этого пункта. :Wink:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Да, куда уж ЕСДЛ с его вегетарианством до наших тантриков...

----------


## Alex

Куру... Ну чего ты раскипятился, право...  :Wink:  

Вот я тут обширную цитатку подкину, так, для информации (кстати - я сам мясо ем). Это интервью с Чатралом Ринпоче...




> "This 88-year-old Nyingma lama and yogi, is the abbot of dozens of monasteries in India and Nepal. He is extremely active, traveling constantly and helping sentient beings with his every action. He has been a vegetarian since he came from Tibet in 1958, and spends most of his money releasing fish from the Calcutta fish markets. Meat is not allowed in any of his monasteries, and his wife estimated that 20% of his several thousand disciples are vegetarian.
> 
> Question: Why did you decide to stop eating meat? How old were you when you made this decision?
> 
> “It is written in the Hinayana and Mahayana texts that one should not eat meat. There is also a Vajrayana text which says the same thing, that one should not enjoy meat or alcohol. Because of this I am following the instructions of Shakyamuni Buddha. Being a religious person myself I don’t take meat or alcohol and at the same time I try to tell other people not to take these things. This is my reason—I’m just trying to motivate other people not to take alcohol or meat. I was 47 years old when I went to Bodhgaya and made a vow to all of the Buddha’s and Bodhisattvas to give up meat and alcohol.”
> 
> Question: Why do you think vegetarianism is an important aspect of practicing the Dharma?
> 
> “If you take meat, it goes against the vows one takes in seeking refuge in the Buddha, Dharma and Sangha. Because when you take meat you have to take a being’s life. So I gave up eating meat.”
> ...

----------


## Aleksey L.

Алекс, это понятно. Дело-то в другом. Дело в том, что тут на форуме проповедают крайние, ограниченные взгляды, уводя внимание людей и запутывая. Тут (надеюсь) дураков нет. И не надо ля-ля беспрестанно разводить. Зрелость ума наступает вне крайностей приятия и отрицания. 

а если мне надо послушать про карму и причинно-следственный закон, я послушаю учителя (врачевателя) ... внутреннего ли, внешнего ли ... иль обращусь к предельному. и буду действовать сообразно обстоятельствам и тому телу, которым в данный момент обладаю, постепенно снижая вредящие элементы. 

... в школах об этом надо рассказывать, а еще лучше - в детском саду. В играх, развлекательных мероприятиях, по телевидению и в сми. Но без фанатизма, отрицающего сам срединный путь. Начните с себя, не морочьте голову другим. 

Все это бесполезный пук с вегетарианством. как и с мясоедством.

п.с. бесплатный совет крайним фундаменталистам ознакомиться с трудом джуд ши, найти его можно тут: http://www.kunpendelek.ru/encyclo/canon/

----------


## Alex

> Но без фанатизма, отрицающего сам срединный путь. Начните с себя, не морочьте голову другим.


Подписываюсь под каждым словом! Это я цитату привел просто для того, чтобы была выслушана и другая сторона.

----------


## Ондрий

> Да, куда уж ЕСДЛ с его вегетарианством до наших тантриков...


а когда это был вегетарианцем? %)

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

См. пост № 55 в этой теме, а также
http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=138.

Джуд ши к этому отношения не имеет.
А фанатизм здесь действительно неуместен.
Каждый сам сделает свой выбор.

----------


## Тала

Мне хотелось бы отметить, не надо путать буддизм и цинизм. 

По поводу непривязанностей. Любая непривязанность должна базироваться на определенных нравственных и духовных основах. А то ведь непривязанностью ведь можно объяснить любую подлость, в том числе и убийство не только животного, но и человека. 

По поводу УПК. Рассказала ребенку своему о том, что оказывается некоторые дяди с сайта предлагают меня в тюрьму посадить, за то, что не кормлю его мясом. Он ответил, что это их надо посадить, за то, что убивают и едят живых существ.  :Wink:

----------


## Тала

> Вы обязанны кормить ребёнка мясом что бы ребенок нормально развивался... есть специальные медицинские нормативы которые защищенны УПК, если не будете давать ребенку мяса он не дополучит важных аминокислот необходимых для нормального развития, что в дальнейшем, уже во взрослой жизни тяжело скажеться на его здоровье. А это уже умышленное причинение вреда здоровью.


Кстати, к вашему сведению, если организм испытывает недостаток каких-то веществ, он об этом будет сигнализировать уже с детства, а не ждать взрослой жизни. Питание моего ребенка насыщенное и разнообразное. Он сильный и выносливый, его здоровье гораздо крепче, чем у большинства его одноклассников. Часто, работая в заповеднике, я беру его с собой на работу. Для него прошагать 10-15 км в одну сторону, и столько же назад - совершенно не проблема. Не каждый взрослый выдержит подобные нагрузки. Если бы у него был недостаток незаменимых аминокислот, это бы проявилось в нарушении формулы крови, малокровии (все эти аминокислоты именн выхывают анемию). У него кровь в идеальном состоянии, он бодрый и полный сил. Занимается спортом.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> См. пост № 55 в этой теме, а также
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...&postcount=138.
> 
> Джуд ши к этому отношения не имеет.


Еще как имеет. 



> А фанатизм здесь действительно неуместен.
> Каждый сам сделает свой выбор.


Каждый делает выбор ежесекундно. А "духовность" не делает различий между мертвым и живым, так как запредельна обоим. С ростом осознанности избавляешься от обжорства и бездумного поглощения мертво-живых волокн. Но духовности это никак не касается. 

Это вопрос баланса и каждому тут - свой рецепт. 
_________________________________________
Очень рад за Талу и её ребенка. Надеюсь, с годами он помудреет и это как-то скажется на его духовности.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Еще как имеет.


Вы ошибаетесь, Ужж. ЕСДЛ говорит о непосредственной связи вегетарианства и сострадания. Упоминание Чжуд-ши здесь вообще не к месту. 




> Каждый делает выбор ежесекундно. А "духовность" не делает различий между мертвым и живым, так как запредельна обоим.


Об этом уже было сказано: некоторые наши буддисты мудрее Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы... И махаянские Сутры, прямо осуждающие мясоедение, для них не существуют...

Представим следующую картину: ННР и Оле Нидал становятся вегетарианцами... 2/3 форумчан сразу забывают о Чжуд-ши, мясных подношениях и т. д., осуществляют переоценку ценностей и становятся мирными вегами. :Smilie:   И заодно перестают делить сострадание на две части: к "избранным" двуногим и к остальным живым существам (четвероногим, пиявкам, медузам...). :Wink:

----------


## Aleksey L.

если быть внимательней, тема "о влиянии пищи на духовность". 

а вся трепня о мясе и растениях не выходит за рамки обсуждения здоровья. Поэтому-то "джуд ши" именно тут как нельзя уместна. 

Совершенно согласен с ЕСДЛ, который говорит о влиянии беспорядочного поедания мяса на уменшение и отсутствие этого самого со-страдания, и повышения пороков-демонов всех видов. 
. . . . . . . . . 
и не стоит третировать "некоторых ваших буддистов", упорно отстаивая свою ограниченную позицию. вполне допускаю, что многие люди недопонимают суть вопроса "о мясе" в разрезе тантрическо-ритуальной практики. махаянские сутры можно оставить в покое. 
. . . . . . . . .
Только вот не надо представлять всякую фигню. Та цитата, что исходит от ННР - умелое действо, мнгновенно снимающее конфликт конкретно того человека, кто задал мучающий его каверзный вопрос.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> тема "о влиянии пищи на духовность".


и




> Совершенно согласен с ЕСДЛ, который говорит о влиянии беспорядочного поедания мяса на уменшение и отсутствие этого самого со-страдания, и повышения пороков-демонов всех видов.


Вот и ответ.




> и не стоит третировать "некоторых ваших буддистов", упорно отстаивая свою ограниченную позицию. вполне допускаю, что многие люди недопонимают суть вопроса "о мясе" в разрезе тантрическо-ритуальной практики. махаянские сутры можно оставить в покое.


Никто здесь и не говорил о тантрических практиках как таковых. Просто ими не следует прикрывать чревоугодие в виде обыкновенного мирского мясоедения-трупопожирания. Ограниченная же позиция заключается во взятии в одну руку трактата Чжуд-ши, а в другую Уголовного кодекса, и в потрясании ими перед оппонентом. Махаянские же Сутры не следует "оставлять в покое" и предавать забвению. Кто там троицу-то любит? Не Брахма ли? :Smilie:   А посему ещё раз:




> Ланкаватара-Сутра, Сурангама-Сутра, Махапаринирвана-Сутра и Брахмаджала-Сутра в один голос, прямо осуждают употребление мяса. Рассмотрим эти отрывки из Ланкаватара-Сутры, в которой целая глава посвящена недопустимости мясоедения:
> 
> ”Во имя идеалов добра и чистоты, Бодхисаттве надлежит воздерживаться от употребления в пищу умерщвленной плоти, рождённой от семени, крови и тому подобного. Во избежание устрашения животных и внушения им ужаса, Бодхисаттва, добивающийся обретения сострадания, да не вкушает плоти живых существ...
> 
> Неверно то, что мясо годится в пищу, коль скоро животное не было убито вами самостоятельно, по вашему приказу либо намеренно не предназначалось вам... запомните, в будущем могут придти те..., кто под влиянием своей привязанности к мясу, будут выстраивать разнообразные хитроумные аргументы в оправдание мясоедения...
> 
> Как бы то ни было... употребление мяса в любом виде, любым способом, в любом месте однозначно и навсегда запрещено... Мясо же употреблять я никому не дозволял, не дозволяю и не буду дозволять впредь...”.
> 
> Или эти строки из Сурангама-Сутры:
> ...

----------


## Aleksey L.

Вижу, вы не совсем понимаете смысл сказанного. 

Вернитесь к этому вопросу через годик-другой, сперва отучившись от третирования и перевертышей.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Вижу, вы не совсем понимаете смысл сказанного.


Ваше видение делает честь Вашей проницательности. :Smilie:  




> Вернитесь к этому вопросу через годик-другой, сперва отучившись от третирования и перевертышей.


Если люди считают цитирование Сутр третированием, а буддийских Учителей-вегетарианцев перевёртышами, то и через десять лет разговор будет столь же бессмысленен и бесплоден. Кому надо, увидят и поймут, а кто в упор не видит - тому это, значит, и не нужно.

----------


## Aleksey L.

Михаил Ш. специально для вас. 
третирование - искажение смысла сказанного оппонентом с привнесением выгодной вам окраски. перевертывание - опять же, смысла с ног на голову. 
__________________________
что касается цитирования сутр с извлечением куска из контекста дабы притянуть к своему очередному суждению по тому или иному вопросу, то считаю это занятием совершенно бессмысленным. читайте сутры полностью и постарайтесь не морочить других однобокими фабрикациями ума.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил Ш. специально для вас. 
> третирование - искажение смысла сказанного оппонентом с привнесением выгодной вам окраски. перевертывание - опять же, смысла с ног на голову.


Ужж, специально для Вас: 
"третировать (от франц. traiter - обходиться, обращаться с кем-либо), обращаться с кем-либо пренебрежительно, свысока, не считаться с кем-либо", что Вы и начали делать с первого же своего поста в этой теме. Кроме того, действительно, не следует заниматься перевёртыванием и подменой понятий, а также следует поучиться более цивилизованному ведению дискуссий.




> что касается цитирования сутр с извлечением куска из контекста дабы притянуть к своему очередному суждению по тому или иному вопросу, то считаю это занятием совершенно бессмысленным. читайте сутры полностью и постарайтесь не морочить других однобокими фабрикациями ума.


Могу посоветовать Вам только одно: прочитайте цитировавшиеся Сутры, тогда Вам станет понятен и контекст, и дух с буквой, а также возрастёт сострадание и повысится культура речи и общения. Тогда Вам станет более понятной и позиция Его Святейшества Далай-Ламы.

----------


## куру хунг

Именно так Михаил ,вначале это- "искажение смысла сказанного оппонентом с привнесением выгодной вам окраски".
А затем и :
"обращашься с кем-либо пренебрежительно, свысока, не считаться с кем-либо"

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

На тебя-то, куру хунг, я давно уж не обижаюсь :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

"...это подходит под уголовную статью.... Вы обязаны кормить ребёнка мясом... Это умышленное причинение вреда здоровью... Не надо лохматить бабушку!!! Базаров нет... Вы телеги гоните... Можно сделать новый перевод какой-нибудь Ланкаватары... Всё это бесполезный пук с вегетарианством... Не надо представлять всякую фигню... " и т. д., и т. п. 

Это реакция на вегетарианство и на цитаты из буддийских Сутр...

----------


## куру хунг

> На тебя-то, куру хунг, я давно уж не обижаюсь


 Ну и славненько, опс секундочку значит когда-то обижался?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Ну разве что секундочку... :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> результатами совсем обделена... (с)


Не совсем:




> Пример Ахимсы.
> 
> Варили картошку с парнями из монастыря Гоман. Пошёл я сливать кипяток в санузел, а бхикшу мне и говорит:
> - Пойдём, покажу как...
> Набрал холодной воды и говорит
> - Лей...
> Вода перемешалась, и полился уже не кипяток, а теплая вода.
> Дабы не вредить живым существам в трубах, - сказал он...
> 
> Меня это впечатлило.

----------


## Тала

> какой пафос!!!
> 
> покажите ему колорадских жуков на полях, которых жгут в банках с бензином... отравленную песцидами рыбу... разрубленных плугом\лопатой червей... и много чего еще...
> 
> а потом укажите на картофель с этого поля по осени...
> 
> P.S. И это не одна коровка, а тысячи воспринимающих существ...


Скажите, а сделав подобное умозаключение, Вы перестали есть картошку? Нет, не уверена, наверняка продолжаете есть и картошку и мясо. Ваш образ мыслей в какой-то степени мне понятен: жизнь полна страданий, думаете Вы, одним страданием в виде коровы больше, одним меньше, при выращивании картошки вон ведь сколько живых свуществ гибнет. Едя картошку мы опосредовано участвуем в гибели тысяч насекомых и червей. Так давайте еще и мясо есть, какая уж тут разница. Но для меня все выглядит совершенно иначе: если я могу сделать хоть на одно страдание  живого существа в жизни меньше, я это сделаю. Для меня каждая жизнь священна. И если хоть на одну смерть в результате моей жизни будет меньше, я этому буду только рада. Да и считали ли вы сколько гибнет насекомых в результате жизни коровы: сколько их гибнет под ее копытами, сколько она съедает вместе с травой. А знаете ли вы, что в западных странах мясных коров выкармливают на муке из рыбы, чтобы росли быстрее. Так что картошка сравнялась с коровой в опосредованной смерти живых существ.
Да, это печальная правда жизни. Жизнь основана на законе жертвы. Одни живые существа жертвуют во имя других своей жизнью. И очень важно, чтобы эта жертва была оправдана. А оправдана она может быть лишь в одном случае, если жертвуемая жизнь дает возможность продолжения другой жизни. И в этой связи картошка - продукт, необходимый для питания человека, как биологического вида. Продукт, являющийся видовым питанием, без которого жизнь окажется маловозможной. Растительная пища -  это пища, без которой человек не выживет. В отличие от мясной. Попробуйте питаться одним мясом. Дней через 20 -месяц отправитесь кормить червей (в отличие от например кошки, которая и всю жизнь так будет питаться, и будет здорова и счастлива). Вообще без пищи можно прожить больше, чем питаясь одним мясом. Это о чем-то да говорит. Мясо - это не более чем прихоть. Не питаясь им можно оставаться долгие годы здоровым и полным сил. И жертва жизни, которую в данном случае делает животное неоправдана. Его смерть бессмысленна. Она не служит для продления жизни, она лишь служит для удовлетворения аппетита, в угоду чревоугодию. Вполне можно обойтись и без этой бессмысленной смерти. И еще хотя бы одна жизнь была бы спасена. А вот если вы откажетесь от растительной пищи вы неизбежно умрете, в протяжении нескольких месяцев, если не будете есть вообще и гораздо раньше, если будете есть одно мясо. Жертва в данном случае оправдана, в том числе и жертва тысяч живых существ, которые гибнут при выращивании картошки

----------


## Kamla

Кстати,раз уж тут так наофтопили,хочу спросить что гуманьнее,питаться плодами и травами,или же молоком? Молоком буйвола например,вот ведь вкуснятина! оно и усваивается,и сытное. Сегодня просто заметила в очередной раз,что травы тоже страдают(мята,шалфей,и тд),когда их завариваешь.А что делать? Не у всех есть в окраине родниковая вода,которую можно не мешать..Вопрос конечно ещё тот.Чем питаться то? Мне всех жалко,а травы уж особенно.Так и представляю,что сама себя завариваю в чайнике..

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> картошка - продукт, необходимый для питания человека, как биологического вида... Попробуйте питаться одним мясом. Дней через 20 -месяц отправитесь кормить червей (в отличие от например кошки, которая и всю жизнь так будет питаться, и будет здорова и счастлива).


Картошка - это сатанинское яблоко! Умру за един аз!  :Smilie:  Другого примера растительной пищи подобрать не могли?  :Smilie:  Абсолютно бесполезная пища. Хоть и вкусная.

Что касается питания одним мясом... Тут не всё так просто. Такие проповеди не прокатят где-нибудь у ненцев, чукчей или алеутов. Питались одним мясом. Причём попытка советской власти перевести тех же чукчей на другую пищу, увести от традиционного охотничьего рациона привела почти к таким же бедам, как водка. От привозной пищи чукчи болеют и чахнут. Как нынешние чукчи-традиционалисты говорят: нерпа - наше всё, нерпу отняли - и жизни не стало. А у ненцев основное блюдо - оленина. Начинают есть, как только вода в котелке закипит.  :Smilie:  И так всю жизнь! Морошка и прочие дары тундры - так, баловство. Примерно такая же ситуация с рационом была у североамериканских индейцев. Маис, ягоды - это всё в нагрузку к мясу (свежеприготовленной дичи или пеммикану). Почитайте Джеймса Уилларда Шульца.

Как ни крути, люди на протяжении тысяч лет были охотниками, рыбаками и собирателями. Земледелие - сравнительно позднее достижение цивилизации (если не рассматривать возможную гипотезу о деградации).

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Чукчи, ненцы и индейцы - доблестный авангард млеччхов! :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Не смешно.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

В каждой шутке есть доля шутки. :Smilie: 
(С кармой не поспоришь!)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

В таком случае, можете записать в авангард млеччхов и древних славян, которые тоже были в первую очередь охотниками и рыболовами, и японцев, рацион которых основан на морепродуктах... Свинку жалко, а рыбку нет?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

К свинкам, рыбкам, медузам, пиявкам, ежам, ужам, мышам, млеччхам :Smilie:  и к прочим живым существам следует испытывать одинаковое сострадание и по мере возможностей им помогать, а не проходить мимо страдающих существ и тем более их не уничтожать (мясоедение же и рыбоедение косвенно способствует раскручиванию маховика промышленного уничтожения).

P. S.  В 70-е годы в Сибири моим родителям приходилось жить по соседству с мышами (в славном советском городе Красноярске). Буддистами они тогда не были, пользовались мышеловками, но мышек, хоть уже и без хвостов, отпускали обратно на волю... :Smilie:  Буддистам же, Дмитрий, тем более не следует убивать и даже косвенно содействовать всевозможным убийствам.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Как ни крути, люди на протяжении тысяч лет были охотниками, рыбаками и собирателями. Земледелие - сравнительно позднее достижение цивилизации (если не рассматривать возможную гипотезу о деградации).


1. Это, Дмитрий, никакая не гипотеза, а традиционный буддийский взгляд (и не только буддийский). Читайте Абхидхармакошу! Кали-Юга - это уже давно свершившийся факт, а раньше люди вообще ничем не питались!

2. Камала, если молоко не промышленное, а от своих животных, то это одно; тут они не страдают, а на фермах и т. д. как правило страдают. А страдание трав совершенно несоизмеримо со страданием животных. В Кали-Югу всегда приходится выбирать меньшее зло.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Тала говорила с научных позиций, а не в контексте буддийской мифологии. С научных же позиций я ответил. Потому что речь идёт о реальной нынешней ситуации - о людях, у которых есть зубы и пищеварительный тракт, а не о тех, которые когда-то питались светом.

А что такое страдание трав? Вы последователь школы тэндай?
Ладно, чем с Вами тут трепаться, пойду-ка на Аконга Тулку погляжу...  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> А страдание трав совершенно несоизмеримо со страданием животных. В Кали-Югу всегда приходится выбирать меньшее зло.


коронный вопрос - а можно ссылочку на канонический текст, в котором утверждается, что растения есть саттва, т.е. имеют сознание и т.о. способны к перерождению?

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Тала говорила с научных позиций, а не в контексте буддийской мифологии. С научных же позиций я ответил. Потому что речь идёт о реальной нынешней ситуации - о людях, у которых есть зубы и пищеварительный тракт, а не о тех, которые когда-то питались светом.
> 
> А что такое страдание трав? Вы последователь школы тэндай?
> Ладно, чем с Вами тут трепаться, пойду-ка на Аконга Тулку погляжу...


Если бы даже наукой была окончательно доказана необходимость потребления мясной пищи (а доказано пока что противоположное), то это ничего бы не изменило. Не будем сравнивать сансарную науку с тем, что Вы называете "буддийской мифологией" (это совсем не мифология, а данные йогического опыта!). 

У Артёма Абрамова тоже есть зубы и пищеварительный тракт, однако же он сейчас нам практически доказывает, что те люди действительно питались светом! :Smilie: 

А школа Тяньтай-Тэндай - это одна из вершин буддийской мысли и практики. Да и пресловутая наука давно уже свидетельствует о реакции растений на болезненные раздражители (они действительно страдают).

Аконг Тулку это, конечно, хорошо, но не забывайте, Дмитрий, что свинки, рыбки и пиявки - это не только Ваши бывшие матери, но и бодхисаттвы:

"...поскольку не знаем, кто является бодхисаттвой, то, согласно "Вопросам Кашьяпы", приходится культивировать чистое видение - восприятие всех существ как Вселенских Учителей".

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> коронный вопрос - а можно ссылочку на канонический текст, в котором утверждается, что растения есть саттва, т.е. имеют сознание и т.о. способны к перерождению?


А Вас, Шубхар, отсылаю к каноническим текстам той самой школы Тяньтай! :Smilie:  
Способность/неспособность к перерождению (как и кармическая весомость :Wink:  ) совсем не означает того, что мы не должны сострадать растениям и даже так называемой "неживой природе".

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ничего против мифологии не имею и использовал это слово безо всякого уничижительного оттенка.

Вот и попрактикуйте хотя бы чистое видение Ваших собеседников, которых Вы третируете, доводы которых совершенно не принимаете во внимание - о чём бы речь ни шла. Откуда Вы знаете, что я не бодхисаттва? И не говорите от имени всего буддизма. Школа тяньтай на то и *школа*. А Торчинов вообще говорил, что сравнивая разные версии и школы буддизма, можно заметить, что речь идёт практически о разных религиях и учениях, несмотря на некую общую базу. Дхарма - она многогранна. И цитат можно понадёргать на все случаи жизни.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Очень интересно о сострадании неживой природе. Пожалуйста, подробнее!  :Smilie:  Вернусь с посвящения - почитаю.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Ничего против мифологии не имею и использовал это слово безо всякого уничижительного оттенка.


Нет вопросов!




> Вот и попрактикуйте хотя бы чистое видение Ваших собеседников


Ещё как практикую! :Smilie:  




> которых Вы третируете, доводы которых совершенно не принимаете во внимание - о чём бы речь ни шла.


Да никого я, Дмитрий, не третирую, а всего лишь реагирую на предъявленные Чжуд-ши и Уголовный кодекс :Smilie:   цитатами из *канонических буддийских текстов!*




> Откуда вы знаете, что я не бодхисаттва?


А разве я говорил, что Вы не бодхисаттва?! :Wink:  Вон как Ваш аватар-то усердствует в призывании делать нёндро!




> И не говорите от имени всего буддизма. Школа тяньтай на то и школа.


Да не только Тяньтай, а ещё и Ланкаватара, и Ламрим...- Дхарма Будды, одним словом!




> А Торчинов вообще говорил, что сравнивая разные версии и школы буддизма, можно заметить, что речь идёт практически о разных религиях и учениях, несмотря на некую общую базу. Дхарма - она многогранна. И цитат можно понадёргать на все случаи жизни.


С Торчиновым в данном случае не согласен. Дхарма многогранна, но сущностно едина. И мясоедских (оправдывающих и превозносящих убиение ЖС) цитат Вы из буддийского канона не понадёргаете... :Wink:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Очень интересно о сострадании неживой природе. Пожалуйста, подробнее!  Вернусь с посвящения - почитаю.


Сострадай и камню, который вода точит!

----------


## Ондрий

> А Вас, Шубхар, отсылаю к каноническим текстам той самой школы Тяньтай! 
> Способность/неспособность к перерождению (как и кармическая весомость ) совсем не означает того, что мы не должны сострадать растениям и даже так называемой "неживой природе".


Канонические тексты - на то и канонические, а не рожденные в "школах" их адептами. *Любые "школьные" тексты не должны противеречить коренным текстам*.

А на вопрос вы не ответили - цитаты из Абхидхармы и сутр не привели. А там хорошо расписано, кого считать живым существом, и кто есть объект каруны.




> Да не только Тяньтай, а ещё и Ланкаватара, и Ламрим...- Дхарма Будды, одним словом!


 а вот про Ламрим подробнее, если можно... точная цитата, где говорится, что "растения обладают сознанием и способны перерождаться".

Большой вы выдумщик однако... "Камешки и трава = объекты сострадания... "

Цитат из коренных текстов, я так понимаю, конечно же не будет, как в недавнем случае с "божествами" местности  :Big Grin: 

P.S. спорить уже не интересно, а попытки вывернуться - прикольны  :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Канонические тексты - на то и канонические, а не рожденные в "школах" их адептами. *Любые "школьные" тексты не должны противеречить коренным текстам*.


Шубхар, я понимаю, что для Вас, как для последователя школы Гелуг, ни Аватамсака сутра, ни Лотосовая сутра, ни Махапаринирвана сутра могут и не являться каноническими. Более того, Вы прекрасно знаете, что палийский, тибетский и китайский буддийские каноны существенно друг от друга отличаются. Каждая школа опирается на совершенно определённые Сутры и Шастры, в соответствии с которыми и формируется её учительская традиция. На мой взгляд, основатели школы Тяньтай сделали из Лотосовой сутры вполне релевантные выводы: "природой Будды наделены не только живые существа (сантана, "психические континуумы"), но и вещи, "неживая природа" (асантана, "не-континуумы")". Впрочем, разве я где-либо категорически настаивал на подобной интерпретации Лотосовой сутры? Просто я считаю такое толкование вполне допустимым.




> А на вопрос вы не ответили - цитаты из Абхидхармы и сутр не привели. А там хорошо расписано, кого считать живым существом, и кто есть объект каруны.


Читайте внимательнее. Где я утверждал, что растения являются "существами"? Речь была о реакциях на раздражители, которую можно определить как страдательную. Об "объекте каруны" вообще убийственный аргумент. :Confused:  Не приводить же мне здесь десятки цитат из Сутр, где говорится об ужасной карме поджигателей лесов и т. д, и т. п. Это, с точки зрения Вашей традиции, конечно же, не означает устремлённость к просветлению лесов и трав, но безусловно является фактором сострадания.




> а вот про Ламрим подробнее, если можно... точная цитата, где говорится, что "растения обладают сознанием и способны перерождаться".


Для чего опять передёргивать? Растения обладают чувствительностью, а не сознанием и никто не говорил о том, что они способны перерождаться. Вы вообще кого цитируете? :Confused:  




> Большой вы выдумщик однако... "Камешки и трава = объекты сострадания... "


О сжигании лесов уже было сказано, а относительно камней - это позиция школы Тяньтай (Тэндай), которую я считаю допустимой, но не единственно возможной.




> Цитат из коренных текстов, я так понимаю, конечно же не будет, как в недавнем случае с "божествами" местности


Не путайте меня с Андреичем. :Wink:  
Вот Ваш изначальный вопрос: 




> коронный вопрос - а можно ссылочку на канонический текст, в котором утверждается, что растения есть саттва, т.е. имеют сознание и т.о. способны к перерождению?


Я не говорил о сознании растений и об их способности к перерождениям, а исключительно о страданиях на уровне чувствительности. Если же Вас интересуют интерпретации Лотосовой сутры, то изучайте труды тяньтайских учителей.




> P.S. спорить уже не интересно, а попытки вывернуться - прикольны


Прежде чем о чём-либо спорить, надо почаще заглядывать в одно место:
http://buddhist.ru/board/rules.htm

А для всех любителей поискать контексты в буддийских текстах, где прямо запрещается и осуждается мясоедение, есть ещё одно место с *каноническим текстом*:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread....904#post105904

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

Два уточнения и дополнения.

1. В палийском каноне действительно нет прямого и однозначного запрета на употребление мясной пищи. В то же время там нигде не говорится о её необходимости и тем более благотворности. Более того, существует прямой запрет на специальное убийство животного для угощения монаха. Миряне сами вольны делать выбор в своём питании и в подношениях Сангхе, но запрет убийства и принцип ахимсы никто не отменял. Любое же невегетарианское питание так или иначе (прямо или косвенно) связано с убийством. Да, в большинстве случаев это не соотносится напрямую с намерением убийства, которое и начинает формировать отрицательную карму, но в наше время мы должны также учитывать искусственно создаваемый спрос потребительского общества, который формирует более тонкие отрицательные кармические взаимосвязи.

2. Речь не шла об отрицании тантрических ритуалов, а всего лишь об обыденном эгоистическом бессознательном чревоугодии и о том, что не надо путать одно с другим и первыми оправдывать второе. Также не следует противопоставлять путь Тантры пути Тхеравады и махаянским Сутрам. Это столь же глупо и абсурдно, как если бы заявить: так как монахам запрещено посвящение в высшие Тантры, то их путь низок и ущербен, а следовательно, они не могут достичь Просветления. Посылка верная, а вывод несостоятелен, потому его никто и не делает. 

Поэтому и не следует искать несуществующие противоречия в Дхарме Будды. Уже приводился весьма показательный опрос среди форумчан, который многое объясняет:
http://buddhist.ru/board/showthread.php?t=2508
И не следует искать оправданий тому, что оправдать невозможно.

----------


## Ондрий

> Шубхар, я понимаю, что для Вас, как для последователя школы Гелуг, ни Аватамсака сутра, ни Лотосовая сутра, ни Махапаринирвана сутра могут и не являться каноническими.


Ok. Следующий тур - и последний, видимо...

Как раз как последователь школы Гелуг, для меня сутры и являются авторитетом  :Wink: . Я конечно понимаю - "мы ж в гелугпе только Цонкапу и читаем".




> Каждая школа опирается на совершенно определённые Сутры и Шастры, в соответствии с которыми и формируется её учительская традиция. На мой взгляд, основатели школы Тяньтай сделали из Лотосовой сутры вполне релевантные выводы: "природой Будды наделены не только живые существа (сантана, "психические континуумы"), но и вещи, "неживая природа" (асантана, "не-континуумы")". Впрочем, разве я где-либо категорически настаивал на подобной интерпретации Лотосовой сутры? Просто я считаю такое толкование вполне допустимым.


во-первых выводы одних, не есть замысел вложенный другими (в данном случае Буддой в сутрах).
во-вторых понятие "природа будды" вами весьма широко и тенденциозно интерпретируется..  В данном случае вы делаете серьезную терминологическую ошибку. "Природа Будды" у вас однозначно эквивалентно "сантана". Это не так. Всякая следка - рыба, но не всякая рыба = селедка.




> Об "объекте каруны" вообще убийственный аргумент. Не приводить же мне здесь десятки цитат из Сутр, где говорится об ужасной карме поджигателей лесов и т. д, и т. п. Это, с точки зрения Вашей традиции, конечно же, не означает устремлённость к просветлению лесов и трав, но безусловно является фактором сострадания.


вы путаете объекты применимости сострадания. Леса сжигать плохо, не потому что лесам "больно", а потому что людям станет плохо.. т.е. саттвам. Косвенный вред живым существам. А так у вас получается, что я должен сострадать и собаке и палке которой ее (собаку) побили.  :Wink: 



> Для чего опять передёргивать? Растения обладают чувствительностью, а не сознанием и никто не говорил о том, что они способны перерождаться. Вы вообще кого цитируете?


вообще-то вас, "старадние трав" - ваш термин. Страдать может только саттва. Значит у растений есть сознание. Таков единственный вывод из ваших слов о "страдании трав". Увы брат.




> О сжигани лесов уже было сказано, а относительно камней - это позиция школы Тяньтай (Тэндай), которую я считаю допустимой, но не единственно возможной.


Допустимость, означает непротиворечивость словам будды. Найдите мне   точно, где Будда говорил, что у камней есть сознание?!




> Не путайте меня с Андреичем.


немогу-с...  :Smilie: ... цитаты так и не последовало. Потому и вспомнил про историю о духах Андреича  :Smilie: 




> Если же Вас интересуют интерпретации Лотосовой сутры, то изучайте труды тяньтайских учителей.


Меня интересуют не чьи-то интерпретации, а фрагменты из этой (и любой другой) сутры где говориться о вышеописанных тезисах. Четко и по пунктам. Камни, леса, тарва имеет сознание или нет, что эквивалентно вопросу "могут они страдать или нет"?




> Прежде чем о чём-либо спорить, надо почаще заглядывать в одно место:
> http://buddhist.ru/board/rules.htm


увы, не вижу где я нарушил правила. Ткните меня носом, плиз. Или давайте сюда рефери/модератора.

----------


## Ондрий

> И не следует искать оправданий тому, что оправдать невозможно.


Михаил, я абсолюно согласен, с тем что убийство животных себе и другим на пропитание - акушала марга. Я также согласен, что покупка ради поедания мяса - есть косвенное участие в убийствах и  кармически сказывается... слабо, но сказывается - это слова моего Учителя. Но если нет возможности отказаться от мяса по *различным причинам*, то это не есть серьезное препятсвие для практики... 

Кроме того, Михаил, задумайтесь, вы вот даже растения приписали к объектам сострадания, что уж говорить о настоящих живых существах - микробах.. Вы, простите, когда у вас, не дай бог конечно, грипп или простуда или что-то в этом роде - вы антибиотики не пьете? Это массовое убийство!

Допустим вы здоровы - вот вы воду кипятите в чайнике... Тоже массовое убийство.... Причем личное осознанное участие. Это вам уже не покупка трупа животного, кем-от уже убитого. Это уже "статья"  :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

В общем надо вам вегетарианцы скорее переходить на фотосинтез! Так ведь потом явно кто-нибудь найдется и скажет, что фотоны - они ж жЫвыя!!! И им надо сострадать.  :Smilie: 

P.S. ей богу последнее  :Smilie: 
ИМХО, активные поборники вегетарианства в этом треде поставили все с ног на голову... Не процесс питания влияет на некую эдакую "духовность" (сиддхи чтоли? или что?), а наоборот... корова мясо тоже не ест, однакож .....

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> во-первых выводы одних, не есть замысел вложенный другими (в данном случае Буддой в сутрах).
> во-вторых понятие "природа будды" вами весьма широко и тенденциозно интерпретируется..  В данном случае вы делаете серьезную терминологическую ошибку. "Природа Будды" у вас однозначно эквивалентно "сантана". Это не так. Всякая следка - рыба, но не всякая рыба = селедка.


Опять возникло явное недопонимание. Не я "широко и тенденциозно" интерпретирую понятие "Природа Будды", а таков взгляд буддийской школы Тяньтай/Тэндай; ведь Вы кавычки-то видели? Эти интерпретации основываются на толкованиях Лотосовой сутры и Аватамсака сутры. Рассматривать здесь и сейчас степень допустимости подобных интерпретаций неуместно ввиду явного оффтопа. Замечу только одно: Вы ведь не подвергаете сомнению линии учительской преемственности в школе Гелуг; просто у Вашей школы своя сутрическая традиция, а у школы Тэндай - своя. Различия не только в выборе приоритетных Сутр, но и в расстановке акцентов при их толковании. Если Вас это интересует, то можно будет открыть отдельный тред, где и приводить конкретные цитаты и их толкования.




> вы путаете объекты применимости сострадания. Леса сжигать плохо, не потому что лесам "больно", а потому что людям станет плохо.. т.е. саттвам. Косвенный вред живым существам.


Я ничего не путаю. Подобный вывод элементарно обосновывается хотя бы метафорой "сети Индры" из Аватамсака сутры (всеобщая связь всего со всем, всё во всём и всё в малом).




> А так у вас получается, что я должен сострадать и собаке и палке которой ее (собаку) побили.


Не надо сравнивать дерево с палкой. Это то же самое, как если бы сказать, что живая собака и мёртвая собака - это одно и то же.




> вообще-то вас, "старадние трав" - ваш термин. Страдать может только саттва. Значит у растений есть сознание. Таков единственный вывод из ваших слов о "страдании трав". Увы брат.


Увы, брат, вывод некорректен. Я ведь уже писал: речь была о реакции на раздражители, которую можно определить как страдательную. Из этого следует не наличие сознания в общепринятом смысле, а наличие чувствительности.




> Допустимость, означает непротиворечивость словам будды. Найдите мне   точно, где Будда говорил, что у камней есть сознание?!


*Даже если взять одну пылинку, то в ней уже есть всё содержание свитков великой тысячи сутр.*

_Гандавьюха сутра_ из Аватамсаки.

Из этого, а также из других частей прежде всего Аватамсака, а также Лотосовой сутр и был выведен знаменитый принцип взаимопроникновения всех вещей и явлений.




> немогу-с... ... цитаты так и не последовало. Потому и вспомнил про историю о духах Андреича


Шубхар, эти "духи Андреича", видимо, совсем сбили Вас с толку. :Smilie:  Цитата последовала, но это не имеет непосредственного отношения к растениям и камням как "сознательным сущностям, способным к перерождениям". Ни я, ни даже учителя школ Хуаянь и Тяньтай об этом не говорили. Речь идёт о том, что на современном языке можно было бы обозначить как принцип голографичности. В сущности, это древняя идея Всеединства, которая в буддизме нашла своё выражение посредством метафоры о сети Индры; это в значительной степени и сформировало специфику Дальневосточного буддизма.




> Меня интересуют не чьи-то интерпретации, а фрагменты из этой (и любой другой) сутры где говориться о вышеописанных тезисах. Четко и по пунктам. Камни, леса, тарва имеет сознание или нет, что эквивалентно вопросу "могут они страдать или нет"?


Путаница с того и началась, что Вы смешали наличие сознания, способность испытывать страдания и понятие "сущность". Вышеприведённая цитата свидетельствует об абсолютном единстве сущего, но это совсем не означает того, что пылинка является сущностью, обладает сознанием и способна страдать. Это же относится и к камням. А вот травы и леса уже чувствительны к физическим воздействиям, но это не повод приписывать им характеристики сущности и наличие сознания. Сострадание же ко всему сущему (включая камни и пылинки) с нашей (человеческой) стороны обусловлено (с точки зрения некоторых буддийских школ) именно наличием в каждой частице бытия (в каждой дхарме) всего бытия (всех дхарм).




> увы, не вижу где я нарушил правила. Ткните меня носом, плиз. Или давайте сюда рефери/модератора.


Не носом, а глазом :Smilie:  : 




> растения есть саттва, т.е. имеют сознание и т.о. способны к перерождению
> 
> "растения обладают сознанием и способны перерождаться".
> 
>  вы делаете серьезную терминологическую ошибку. "Природа Будды" у вас однозначно эквивалентно "сантана". Это не так.


Вы три раза приписали мне высказывания, которых я не делал. 
О страдательности трав прояснили, цитату привели и о Всеединстве/голографичности не забыли - полный оффтоп. :Smilie:

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Михаил, я абсолюно согласен, с тем что убийство животных себе и другим на пропитание - акушала марга. Я также согласен, что покупка ради поедания мяса - есть косвенное участие в убийствах и  кармически сказывается... слабо, но сказывается - это слова моего Учителя. Но если нет возможности отказаться от мяса по *различным причинам*, то это не есть серьезное препятсвие для практики... 
> 
> Кроме того, Михаил, задумайтесь, вы вот даже растения приписали к объектам сострадания, что уж говорить о настоящих живых существах - микробах.. Вы, простите, когда у вас, не дай бог конечно, грипп или простуда или что-то в этом роде - вы антибиотики не пьете? Это массовое убийство!
> 
> Допустим вы здоровы - вот вы воду кипятите в чайнике... Тоже массовое убийство.... Причем личное осознанное участие. Это вам уже не покупка трупа животного, кем-от уже убитого. Это уже "статья"   
> 
> В общем надо вам вегетарианцы скорее переходить на фотосинтез! Так ведь потом явно кто-нибудь найдется и скажет, что фотоны - они ж жЫвыя!!! И им надо сострадать. 
> 
> P.S. ей богу последнее 
> ИМХО, активные поборники вегетарианства в этом треде поставили все с ног на голову... Не процесс питания влияет на некую эдакую "духовность" (сиддхи чтоли? или что?), а наоборот... корова мясо тоже не ест, однакож .....


Шубхар, антибиотики я не принимаю (аллергия). :Smilie:  
Особыми сиддхами тоже не обладаю. :Smilie:  
А то, что легкая пища способствует практике, это, мне кажется, очевидно.
Завершить же можно на примиряющей ноте цитатой из Клайва Эррикера:

"Итак, ответ на вопрос, вегетарианцы ли буддисты, таков: одни - да, другие - нет. Надо сказать, что буддисты на Западе нередко бывают щепетильны и считают, что если человек хочет стать буддистом, то он должен перейти на вегетарианство. К этому, впрочем, существует определённое препятствие. Поскольку монахи ведут нищенский образ жизни, то предполагается, что дану (их пищу на день, которую кладут для них в миски для подаяния буддисты-миряне) они примут без всяких оговорок. Традиционно сложилось так, что буддисты-миряне часто, делая великодушный жест, подают мясо, и со стороны монахов будет нехорошо, если они откажутся принять еду".

А в целом, конечно, каждый сам делает выбор - в соответствии со своей традицией и со своим пониманием, что, в конечном итоге, обусловлено кармическими предпосылками.

----------


## Ондрий

Чтобы не валить все в кучу в этом треде, я открою отдельный, где хочу рассмотреть вопрос о том, "применим ли принцип каруны к объектам неживой природы и растениям". Тема можно сказать классического диспута. Приглашаю вас и других туда. http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....177#post106177

----------


## Тала

> Что касается питания одним мясом... Тут не всё так просто. Такие проповеди не прокатят где-нибудь у ненцев, чукчей или алеутов. Питались одним мясом. Причём попытка советской власти перевести тех же чукчей на другую пищу, увести от традиционного охотничьего рациона привела почти к таким же бедам, как водка. От привозной пищи чукчи болеют и чахнут. Как нынешние чукчи-традиционалисты говорят: нерпа - наше всё, нерпу отняли - и жизни не стало. А у ненцев основное блюдо - оленина. Начинают есть, как только вода в котелке закипит.  И так всю жизнь! Морошка и прочие дары тундры - так, баловство. Примерно такая же ситуация с рационом была у североамериканских индейцев. Маис, ягоды - это всё в нагрузку к мясу (свежеприготовленной дичи или пеммикану). Почитайте Джеймса Уилларда Шульца.


В рацион таких народов входит до 40 видов растительной пищи: коренья, ягоды, мхи, лмишайники. Я же говорила о чисто мясном рационе. Без каких бы то ни было растительных добавок. Кроме того продолжительность жизни у народов, питающихся только мясом в среднем значительно меньше, чем у остальных. Они быстро стареют в связи с тем, что их организм из-за вынужденного питания невидовой пищей быстро изнашивается.
Не говоря о том что из за питания мясной пищей их организм имеет плохую устойчивость к алкоголю, в связи с чем они чаще, чем европейские народы становятся алкоголиками. Стоит им начать пить, их организм очень быстро втягивается и уже не может остановиться. И проблема не в том, что европейцы привезли народностям севера крупы, а в том, что им привезли алкоголь. Именно это стало причиной вырождения культуры.

----------


## Тала

> Тала говорила с научных позиций, а не в контексте буддийской мифологии. С научных же позиций я ответил. Потому что речь идёт о реальной нынешней ситуации - о людях, у которых есть зубы и пищеварительный тракт, а не о тех, которые когда-то питались светом.


Люди изничально были вегетарианцами, когда только зародилось человечество. Тогда они жили в Африке, покрытой лесами, с изобилием фруктов и прочих объектов питания. Проблемы с питанием начались в следствие рассления. А также неожиданно нагрянувшего ледникового периода. Переход на питание мясом был вынужденной мерой, чтобы не умереть от голода. Это резко сократило жизненные ресурсы человеческого организма, в том числе и продолжительность жизни. Но ферментативные системы нашего организма остались прежними. несколько десятков или даже сотен тысяч лет вынужденного питания мясом ничто по сравнению с несколькими миллионами лет эволюции человека как биологического вида, сделавшего его вегетарианцем по сути. Вегетарианской питание - возвращение к своей изначальной сути. Там более ледниковый период уже закончился. И растительной пищи достаточно. Зачем участвовать в убийстве, когда можно без него обойтись

----------


## Тала

> Картошка - это сатанинское яблоко! Умру за един аз!  Другого примера растительной пищи подобрать не могли?  Абсолютно бесполезная пища. Хоть и вкусная.
> 
> Как ни крути, люди на протяжении тысяч лет были охотниками, рыбаками и собирателями. Земледелие - сравнительно позднее достижение цивилизации (если не рассматривать возможную гипотезу о деградации).


Я писала о картошке, потому что именно ее привел в пример автор сообщения, на которое я отвечала. Имея в виду всю растительную пищу. Не надо понимать все так буквально. Все, что касается картошки, относится и к другой ратительной пище. А для человека, кстати гораздо важнее листья, плоды и семена
Дмитрий, расслабьтесь времена ледникового периода прошли еще 10 тысяч лет назад. Мясная пища больше не единственный продукт, способный поддержать жизнь человека.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Даже если взять одну пылинку, то в ней уже есть всё содержание свитков великой тысячи сутр.


фигасе! Да после этого пылесос надо ставить на алтарь и поклоняться ему, как ступе Трех Драгоценностей.

>>>
#  Сам себе промолвил я так:
Вот я мудрость свою умножил более всех,
Кто был до меня над Иерусалимом,
И много видело сердце мое и мудрости и знанья.

# Так предам же я сердце тому, чтобы мудрость познать,
Но познать и безумье и глупость, –
Я узнал, что и это – пустое томленье,

# Ибо от многой мудрости много скорби,
И умножающий знанье умножает печаль. (c) Экклесиаст

P.S. В русской классике есть произведение Грибоедова "Горе от ума".

P.S.S. Вегетарианские доктрины базируются на ведическом принципе того, что человек обретает качества пищи, которую он поглощает. Поэтому кришнаиты не едят трупы животных.  В Дхарме Будд это не так. См. книги Геше Келсанга Гьяцо  по мадхьямике.

А вопрос решается просто:
- если Далай Лама, Кармапы, учителя тибетских школ обратятся к ученикам с предложением не есть мяса (после прочтения Ланкаватары  :Smilie:  ), я полагаю , вегетарианцев станет много больше.

----------


## Тала

> какой пафос!!!
> 
> покажите ему колорадских жуков на полях, которых жгут в банках с бензином... отравленную песцидами рыбу... разрубленных плугом\лопатой червей... и много чего еще...
> 
> а потом укажите на картофель с этого поля по осени...
> 
> P.S. И это не одна коровка, а тысячи воспринимающих существ...


А вы знаете сколько воспринимающих существ гибнет при выращивании одной коровы. Чтобы накосить ей сено. Уже давно никто не косит косой. А от машин при сенокосе гибнут не только насекомые, но и птенцы птиц, мелкие животные. Это даже если сенокос дикий (луг, например). Но чаще всего вырощенных в промышленных масштабах коров кормят травой, вырощенной специально. А чтобы ее посадить, вспахивают поля. Гибнут тысячи червей. А от стоков со скотобоен, ферм и т.д. гибнут те же рыбы. И ко всему прочему гибнет еще и сама корова, которую съедают. При чем довольно все цинично выглядет. Корову для этого сначала выращивают, она начинает к человеку относиться по-братски, как к существу, которое ее кормит. А ее после этого цинично на мясо. 
Если хоть на одно страдание в этой жизни можно сделать меньше, то нужно это сделать. В случае с коровой это даже не одно страдание, а масса стардающих существ. Нельзя же быть такими циничными, рассуждая так: в жизни все равно много страданий, какая разница - одним больше, одним меньше. Человек, исповедующий в своей жизни я уже не говорю духовность, но хотя бы поиск истины должен сделать иной вывод:если можно сделать хотя бы на одно страдание меньше, то это надо сделать без колебаний.

----------


## Тала

> А природа у них одна...  Напоминаю...


Природа одна. Исходящая из одного источника. И можно годами пытаться постичь эту природу, и этот источник с помощью такого несовешенного инструмента как ум. Суть практики в том, чтобы растворить грубое в тонком и самому стать источником, то есть познать изначальную природу. Слиться с этой чзначальной природой, чтобы уже не было границ. И иже не будет ни грубого, ни тонкого. Лишь естественный поток жизни. Бесконечной.

----------


## Ersh

> поиск истины должен сделать иной вывод:если можно сделать хотя бы на одно страдание меньше, то это надо сделать без колебаний


Истина в уменьшении количества страданий? Тогда все буддисты должны идти или в клоуны, или во врачи.  :Smilie: 
Что же такое страдание, Тала?
Что же такое эта изначальная природа, с которой Вы предлагаете сливаться? Где она находится?

----------


## Вао

> P.S.S. Вегетарианские доктрины базируются на ведическом принципе того, что человек обретает качества пищи, которую он поглощает. Поэтому кришнаиты не едят трупы животных.  В Дхарме Будд это не так. См. книги Геше Келсанга Гьяцо  по мадхьямике.


Не знаю как у вас Ваджраяне. Возможно там свои представления о сострадании. Но что касается Чань. То я вчера в разговоре с корейским монахом специально затронул вопрос о пище . Так вот во всех чаньских монастырях питание только вегетарианское и это напрямую связано с обетами бодхисатвы о не причинении вреда живым существам. Видимо нужно помогать живым существам, не только когда сидишь в дзадзэн на благо ВЖС, но как-то и в повседневной жизни.  :Wink:

----------


## Артем Абрамов

Вот, это отличная точка в треде. Обет Бодхисаттвы - такая штука, с ней не поспоришь.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А вы знаете сколько воспринимающих существ гибнет при выращивании одной коровы. Чтобы накосить ей сено. Уже давно никто не косит косой. А от машин при сенокосе гибнут не только насекомые, но и птенцы птиц, мелкие животные. Это даже если сенокос дикий (луг, например). Но чаще всего вырощенных в промышленных масштабах коров кормят травой, вырощенной специально. А чтобы ее посадить, вспахивают поля. Гибнут тысячи червей. А от стоков со скотобоен, ферм и т.д. гибнут те же рыбы. И ко всему прочему гибнет еще и сама корова, которую съедают. При чем довольно все цинично выглядет. Корову для этого сначала выращивают, она начинает к человеку относиться по-братски, как к существу, которое ее кормит. А ее после этого цинично на мясо. 
> Если хоть на одно страдание в этой жизни можно сделать меньше, то нужно это сделать. В случае с коровой это даже не одно страдание, а масса стардающих существ. Нельзя же быть такими циничными, рассуждая так: в жизни все равно много страданий, какая разница - одним больше, одним меньше. Человек, исповедующий в своей жизни я уже не говорю духовность, но хотя бы поиск истины должен сделать иной вывод:если можно сделать хотя бы на одно страдание меньше, то это надо сделать без колебаний.


Давайте так.

Человек как вершина пищевой пирамиды стоит своим ежеминутным существованием на горе трупов. Понимая то, что твоя жизнь оплачивается ежемгновенно смертями других, человек стремится это прекратить. Прекращением перерождений собственных и живых существ. Практикой Дхармы. 

Я считаю ваши инсинуации по поводу причастности к убийству живых существ притянутыми за уши. 

Потому что вы также *косвенным* образом (следуя вашей логике) оплачиваете употреблением вегетарианской пищи конвееры убийств. Если вы честны перед собой - вы признаете это. 

Признавая вред живым существам питанием растениями и животными, каждый сам сделает свой выбор...

P.S. О Дзен. При мне лично корейские монахини подносили тибетскому Ринпоче мясо... Это не было ритуалом или чем то еще. Просто поднесли мясо. Присутствовал самолично и видел собственными глазами.

----------


## Вао

> Потому что вы также *косвенным* образом (следуя вашей логике) оплачиваете употреблением вегетарианской пищи конвееры убийств. Если вы честны перед собой - вы признаете это.


Я понимаю, что наш ум может придумать множество причин, почему не обходимо есть мясо. Как то читал книгу про племя каннибалов. Так вот их пытались убедить, что есть людей плохо. Но аборигены не соглашались. Они считали, что если откажутся от человечины, то станут слабыми и больными. Им объяснили, что ни кто в мире не ест людей и это ни как на здоровье не сказывается. Но аборигены опять не согласились, они говорили, что их тела устроены по-другому и живут они в особых климатических условиях и им просто необходимо, питаться человечиной. К счастью аборигены не приравнивали каннибализм к буддийской практике и не называли людей, не едящих человечину циниками, популистами и тд.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> Признавая вред живым существам питанием растениями и животными, каждый сам сделает свой выбор...


Да человек сам выбирает колоться или не колоться, пить водку или не пить.

----------


## Тала

> Истина в уменьшении количества страданий? 
> Что же такое страдание, Тала?


Вы так грубо вынули мою мысль из контекста не только данного моего сообщения, но и из контекста сообщений, на которые я отвечала. Объясняю, что я имела в виду. Любая жизнь несет смерти тысячам живых существ. Выращиваются овощи – гибнут черви и насекомые, кипятится вода для чая, готовится пища на огне – гибнут микробы, вы лечитесь от простуды – гибнут микробы. Смерть – часть жизни. Но это не значит, что от того, что при выращивании овощей гибнут насекомые и черви, нужно этим оправдывать свое мясоедение, как это делают многие, в том числе и здесь на форуме. То, что передвигаясь в темноте мы можем раздавить букашек, отнюдь не означает, что не нужно смотреть себе под ноги и днем. Когда вы проходите мимо извивающегося на асфальте дождевого червя после дождя не означает, что нужно пройти мимо и не спасти его, отправив на почву только потому что вы не сможете спасти всех дождевых червей мира. Да, нужно стараться уменьшить количество страданий вокруг себя, которые неизбежно возникают в результате жизни. И делать это по мере своих возможностей. 




> Тогда все буддисты должны идти или в клоуны, или во врачи.


Скажите, а что для вас только люди являются живыми существами ? (профессии об этом косвенно говорят). Страдания живых существ можно уменьшать не только работая врачами или клоунами. 



> Что же такое страдание, Тала?


Вы спрашиваете, о каком страдании я говорю. О страдании тысяч существ, которые неизбежно возникают в процессе жизни каждого индивида. Стардания людей ничто, ибо им дана сила разума, чтобы осознать природу страданий и благодаря осознанию этой природы перестать страдать. Чего не скажешь о животных, которые страдают по вине люде, которых выращивают ради того, чтобы съесть, на которых испытывают лекарства, которым в глаза закапывают шампуни, чтобы проверить их качество, у которых уничтожают среду обитания, тем самым обрекая их на мучительную смерть от голода, наконец на которых охотятся ради забавы, объясняя это так называемым охотничьим инстинктом, присущим человеку. Можно перечислять бесконечно. И оправдать что угодно, в том числе и своей "непривязанностью". Но это будет просто цинизм и нежелание оглядеться вокруг и осознать силой своего разума, что если можно хоть что-то изменить, то это нужно сделать. Об этом говорит простой *Человеческий* здравый смысл.

----------


## Ersh

Агрессивность вегетарианцев наводит на мысль, что в вегетарианстве все-таки что-то не так)))




> Но это будет просто цинизм и нежелание оглядеться вокруг и осознать силой своего разума, что если можно хоть что-то изменить, то это нужно сделать.


Так что же надо сделать-то, чтобы что-то изменить? И что надо по-настоящему менять?

----------


## Вао

Если внимательно приглядеться, то все выглядит в другом свете. 
Тала написала, вполне безобидное сообщение это вызвало не адекватно агрессивную реакцию со стороны, не которых участников. Тала вынуждена была как-то защищаться от такого шквала агрессии. И под конец её и обвинили в агрессии.  :Mad:  

Да пожалуй не стоит больше продолжать эту тему.

----------

